# 2010 Miller Lite Mack Attack



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

A portion of our proceeds will benefit Project Healing Waters. See our website for all the details about the tournament.

www.millerlitemackattack.webs.com


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I see you went with the August date. Makes sense. Now I just have to figure out where to find a big king in August.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Weaver - you, of all people, will have no problems finding a smoker in august. Or any month for that matter. I can't wait for this tourney. I am jones'n for tournament season!!!!</p>


----------

